# Klosterpass - kennt den jemand?



## Ansgar-Biker (9. Juni 2009)

Hi, ich habe einen Alpencross Oberstdorf - Riva geplant.
Größter offener Punkt ist der geplante Übergang über den Klosterpass (zwischen Silvretta-Stausee und Klosters).
Mich würde folgendes interessieren:
- Kennt den jemand?
- Ist der Aufstieg machbar, wieweit kann man fahren?
- Ist beim Abstieg Richtung Klosters etwas fahrbar?

Viele Grüße,

Ansgar


----------



## randle (3. Juli 2009)

Das würde mich auch interessieren - kann sich mal jemand melden ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerres (4. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
der Übergang, den Du vermutlich meinst, ist die Rote Furka. Diesen erreicht man vom Silvretta-Stausee durch das Klostertal über die Klostertaler-Hütte. Mit dem Bike kannst Du bis zur Klostertaler Hütte fahren, danach ist Schluß. Es sind dann noch ca. 600 Höhenmeter bis zur Roten Furka. Danach geht es abwärts in die Schweiz zum Silvretta-Haus und weiter zur Sardasca-Alpe. Erst von dort kannst Du wieder fahren. 
Dieser Übergang ist also nicht anzuraten, da Du mit - ich schätze mal - 3,5 - 4 Stunden Schieben und Tragen rechnen mußt. Landschaftlich ist es allerdings ein Traum.

Der Klosterpaß, den Du gemeint hast, liegt vom Klostertal rechts hoch, führt dann auch auf die Rote Furka, und ist eigentlich nur erfahrenen Bergsteigern anzuraten. Mit dem Bike ist dieser nicht machbar. Ausserdem müßte man auch noch ein Stück über einen Gletscher gehen.

Der einzige Übergang vom Montafon nach Klosters, wo man nicht zuviel tragen muß, ist eigentlich das Schlappiner Joch von Gargellen aus.

Falls Du möchtest, kann ich Dir gerne mal ein paar Fotos mailen, die ich von der Roten Furka aus gemacht habe.

Viel Spaß noch bei der Planung

Güni


----------



## randle (5. Juli 2009)

Danke Güni,

hab Dir eine Nachricht geschickt mit meiner email Adresse wegen der Fotos.
Ich weiß nicht genau welche Route Du meinst, wenn Du dich per email meldest, schick ich Dir unsere Planung per kml.

Grüße,
Jörg


----------



## Ansgar-Biker (5. Juli 2009)

Hallo Güni,

das was du schreibst passt irgendwie nicht mit meinen Karten zusammen.
(Kartenausschnitt habe ich angefügt)

1. sind es von dieser Umwelthütte doch nur 300 hm zur roten Furka.
2. ist beim Klosterpass kein Gletscher in der Nähe zu sehen.
3. muss man zum Klosterpass doch nicht über die Rote Furka.

Von der Umwelthütte (2358 m) sind es zum Klosterpass noch ca. 400 hm, zur Roten Furka noch ca. 300. Der Klosterpass scheint mir auf der Karte aber eher machbar, weil gletscherfrei.
Was meinst du?

Viele Grüße,

Ansgar


----------



## easymtbiker (5. Juli 2009)

laut meiner kompass- karte quert man den klostertaler gletscher zwischen umwelthütte und rote furka. ich war da zwar noch nie, aber ich würde günis aussagen nicht anzweifeln. war bisher nur bei der wiesbadener hütte, bis dorthin auch viele hm schieben, weil einfach zu steil. hinter der wiesbadener ist ende gelände! danach reines bergwanderer-/ steiger gebiet.

ich denke auch, das als einziger übergang das schlappiner joch hinter gargellen in frage kommt, hier habt ihr auch 400hm hoch zu schieben.

wenn ihr davor ne übernachtung braucht, schaut bei www.basemontafon.at vorbei und sagt denen n gruss von mir!


----------



## zerres (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo Ansgar,

es stimmt, es sind von der Klostertaler Hütte (nicht bewirtschaftet) bis zur Roten Furka noch gut 300 hm. Allerdings geht man anfangs noch ziemlich lange mit wenig Steigung bis zum Talende, erst am Schluß geht es noch steiler hoch bis zur Roten Furka. Mit dem Bike am Rücken muß man 1 - 1,5 Stunden rechnen. Danach geht es runter zum Silvretta Haus und weiter zur Sardasca Alpe. Auch hier muß man meist tragen.

Den Klosterpaß geht man eigentlich nur, wenn man von der Roten Furka zur Saarbrücker Hütte möchte (oder natürlich umgekehrt). Dann geht man links an der Sonntagsspitze vorbei und muß danach über einen Gletscher zum Litzner Sattel. Der Klosterpaß ist kein Übergang in die Schweiz. Den könnt Ihr also wirklich vergessen. 

Ich füge hier noch ein paar Fotos an, die ich morgens früh um 07.00 Uhr von der Roten Furka aus gemacht habe.

Übrigens könnt Ihr auch gerne bei mir unter www.bike-on-top.at vorbeischauen

Bis dann

Günter


----------



## tri4me (3. August 2009)

Ich stehe vor dem gleichen Problem. Galtür->Klosters. Den Weg runter ins Montafon und dann über Gargellen und Schlappiner Joch kenn ich schon. Ist von Galtür aus aber ein Riesenumweg.

Was kommt da eigentlich an km und hm Zusammen ich hätte das mal auf gut 100km und 2200hm geschätzt. Fast nur auf Asphalt. Da bin ich halt auch auf der suche nach ner schönen hochalpinen Alternative.

Rote Furka ist sicherlich eine Option. 4 h Schieben/Tragen würde ich da auch durchaus in Kauf nahmen. (Hatte am WE erst 2 h das Bike am Kreuz -> Silbertal) Was mich aber abschreckt ist die Gletscherquerung. Ich weiß nicht.

Etwas weiter im Westen von der roten Furka gibt es doch auch noch die Seelücke. Vom unteren der beiden Stauseen geht doch da eine Fahrstraße bis auf 2500hm. Von dort ist in der Kompass-Karte 250 hm ein Steig bis zum Pass eingezeichnet. Un da dem Pass ist sogar wiueder ein (besserer) Fußweg eingezeichnet. Da sollte doch sogar ein wenig fahren gehen.

Kennt jemand diese Alternative?


----------



## zerres (3. August 2009)

Hallo,

wenn Dir ein paar Stunden Schieben und Tragen nichts ausmachen, ist die Rote Furka superschön. Bis zur Klostertaler Hütte kannst Du ja noch fahren. Hoch auf die Rote Furka und runter zum Silvretta Haus ist kein Gletscher mehr, bzw. gehst Du am Silvretta Gletscher auf der schweizer Seite vorbei. 
Was die Seelücke anbelangt, dort mußt Du noch über Gletscher gehen. Ausserdem ist die Straße hoch zur Saarbrücker Hütte so steil, daß auch sehr viel geschoben werden muß (zumindest ich müßte das). Ansonsten ist es dort auch sehr schön. Von der Hütte brauchst Du noch ca. 45 Minuten bis hoch zur Seelücke, danach geht es auf der anderen Seite runter über den Seetal-Gletscher, am Schottensee vorbei zur Seetalhütte und runter zur Sardasca-Alpe. Alles allerdings ohne Möglichkeit zu Fahren. Bei der Sardasca-Alpe treffen sich dann die Wege von der Roten Furka und von der Seelücke und es geht über eine Straße raus nach Klosters.
Landschaftlich würde ich die Rote Furka vorziehen. Ist wirklich wunderschön.

Gruss aus dem Montafon


----------



## tri4me (3. August 2009)

@zerres

Hey, das war schnell. Super.

Rote Furka ist also doch nix mit Gletscher/Schneefelder. Hört sich doch gut an.

Wie muß ich mir die Trage/Schiebestrecke vorstellen. Ich zähl mal ein paar Schiebestrecken auf, die ich zum Vergleich herziehen kann.


Schönverwall->Heidelberger Hütte
Heilbronner Hütte-> Fimberpass
Schneebergscharte
letzte 300 Meter vorm Altissimogipfel
Silbertal-> Schönverwall
hoch zum Eisjöchl
Ultental-> Haselgruber Hütte
Schrofenpass
Gargellen-> Schlappiner Joch
Val d Uina
Bärenpass
Tschatschauna nach Livigno
Forcola Surlej
Passo Trela
Bocchetta die Forcola
Montozzo-Scharte


Gibt´s da stark ausgesetzte Stellen oder Seilsicherungen etc (Schrofenpass), eher steil rauf und runter (Schneebergscharte) oder ist das eher eine "gemütliche Wanderung" (Silbertal)?


----------



## zerres (3. August 2009)

Hallo 

von der Klostertaler Hütte geht es relativ leicht ansteigend weiter. Der Weg ist nicht immer gut sichtbar. Erst ganz hinten geht es dann steiler über sehr steiniges Gelände hoch. Die Rote Furka ist dann so ein Plateau von wo aus man eine sehr schöne Aussicht hat. Danach geht es wieder steil einen Weg zick-zack über Geröll nacht unten. In der Nähe des Gletschers wird´s dann wieder flacher bis zum Silvretta-Haus. 
Es ist schwer mit etwas Anderem zu vergleichen. Es ist einfach sehr steinig.
Ich hoffe, das hilft Dir. Normalerweise ist es ohne Probleme machbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tri4me (3. August 2009)

Danke Zurres,

klar hilft das.

Ichz will nämlich heuer endlich eine seit 3 Jahren geplante Dreitagestour fahren:

Scuol-Fimberpass-(Forcola Val Gronda-Viderjoch-Greitspitze, wenn die Zeit reicht)-Ischgl-Galtür (Schlechtwettervariante: Scuol-Samnaun-Ischgl-Galtür)
Galtür-Bieler Höhe, rote Furka-Klosters-Davos (Schlechtwettervariante: Galtür-Kops-Stausee-Montafon-Gargellen-Klosters-Davos)
Davos-Scaletta-S´Chanf und auf der Nationalpark-Bike-Route über Ardez, Guarda, etc. zurück nach Scuol (Schlechtwettervariante: Zug nach Celerina, dann das Engadin hinunterrollen).

Bis auf die rote Furka kenn ich alle Teilstücke, bin sie halt bloß noch nicht in der Reihenfolge und Richtung gefahren. 

Wird halt eher so ne Art Hochtour mit Bike. Das Wetter muß halt mitspielen. 

Evtl. könnte man das Ganze auch andersherum fahren. Da bin ich mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig.


----------



## zerres (3. August 2009)

Kein Problem!

Ist sicher ne super Runde. Möchte Anfang September auch so was Ähnliches machen - falls ich Zeit habe. Falls Du in Galtür was zum Übernachten suchst, wende Dich mal ans Hotel Casada (www.casada.at). Super Essen - tolles Hotel und nicht teuer. Ist wirklich zu empfehlen.
Viel Spaß wünsche ich Dir


----------



## Ansgar-Biker (27. August 2010)

Die Wahrheit über den Klosterpass:
Er ist machbar, aber eine üble Schinderei.
Vom Silvretta-Stausee aus geht es zuerst gemütlich um den See herum, am Seeende zweigt ein hopriger Fahrweg rechts ab, der bis kurz unterhalb der Klostertaler Umwelthütte fahrbar ist. Ab da ist ca. 1 Stunde schieben/tragen angesagt. Kurz hinter einem Schild, das den Klosterpass als nicht markierten Steig beschreibt, überquert man den Bach und gelangt auf einem entgegen der Beschreibung gut markierten Weg hinauf, am Ende ist es sehr steil.
Jetzt kommt der Abstieg - leider nur ca. 1% fahrbar.
Zuerst quert man ein Geröllfeld, dann geht es nach links ziemlich steil runter (geradeaus führt der Weg zur Winterlücke).
Ab den vom Pass sichtbaren kleinen Seen gibt es keinen markierten und sichtbaren Weg mehr, man stolpert durch die Felsen von Steinmanderl zu Steinmanderl.
Weiter unten trifft man dann wieder auf einen markierten, aber leider nicht fahrbaren Weg.
Oberhalb der Silvretta-Alpe, an der der Weg komischerweise nicht direkt vorbeiführt, geht es ein kurzes Stück bergauf, dann zweigt der Weg rechts steil abwärts zur Sardasca-Alpe ab.
Für den Abstieg haben wir ca. 3 Stunden gebraucht.
Von der Alpe kann man durch ein sehr schönes Tal nach Klosters abfahren.

Fazit: Für einen Alpencross wegen des extrem langen Abstiegs nicht zu empfehlen - da ist die Rote Furka vielleicht doch besser.

Ansgar


----------



## Ansgar-Biker (27. August 2010)

Hier sind noch die Bilder.

Ansgar


----------

